# Forum Teamsolve



## badmephisto (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a wild idea: You know those team solves where each person does one move, and it is generally done with 2 people with one cube at the table? Well I thought we can try do a forum teamsolve, where a scramble will be provided, and every reply to the thread is a single move (e.g. R, D2, y, etc.)
obviously, the objective being that we have to finish the cube 

Cross color: white
Position: White on bottom, Green in front
Scramble: R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

I'll go first:
B2


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 16, 2007)

D (mesage too short)


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 soathio


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 16, 2007)

U' (blahblahblah)


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 16, 2007)

U2 mapoehpuaoinbneproanboineabpbonbo


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 16, 2007)

lol make sure you scramble the cube right, and that you are holding it right  

D


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

nice idea.

U


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

R 
Why is it taking so long to get a cross?


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

F2
maybe, because we had no inspection time? 

btw. cube rotations shouldn't count as a move. Everyone should be allowed to post as much cube rotations as he wants to.


----------



## Marcell (Dec 16, 2007)

Every time I try to track what've happaned so far I get a different cube state. I'm confused. :confused:
Gonny try again. 

I don't get it. Why the F2 at the end?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

R' 

The F2 finished the cross and now it's onto the first pair!
Now remember, no conversing about what is happening.


----------



## Erik (Dec 16, 2007)

F2, **** only typing F2 would be a message too short....


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

I've very confused about this move...


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I've very confused about this move...



I'm confused too now. I rescrambled the cube several times now and every time my F2 was wrong (the cross was already done). It looks like we scrambled the cube wrong in the same way. Sorry :/.
my move: R


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2007)

B (This is fun!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

U2... now i get it. I'm amazed our mistakes actually made an f2l pair...


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

B' blubblubblub


----------



## Stefan (Dec 16, 2007)

May I suggest we repeat the scramble and post the whole solution in every post with your own last move highlighted?

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' *U'*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

good suggestion.

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' *B'*

for those of you who don't know the tags for bold are [ b ] and [ /b ] (without spaces)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' *U*


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 16, 2007)

good suggestion about the whole solution posted. And I guess rotations are fair game too, we can count them as 0 moves.

oh and btw, long ago i saw a website that let you enter a scramble and it would show you what the cube looks like after the scramble. If anyone has a link to something like that, it could be useful.
edit2: Found it!
http://vanderblonk.com/cube/cubeapplet.asp
it has blue on front instead of green, but that doesnt really matter.

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U *B*


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B *U'*


----------



## Marcell (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' *R*


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R *U*


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U *R'*


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' *L*


----------



## joey (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L *U2*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 *L'*


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L'* U'*


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' *L'*


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' *U2*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 *L2*


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 *F'*

I finally got it right, I didn't think after all those moves it would be as scrambled as I was getting it  . Ah the OLL will be fun


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' *L'*

There's a reason why I did that L2...


----------



## Jack (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' *F*


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F *R*


----------



## hdskull (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R *U*


----------



## Lloyd1337 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hopefully I managed to follow everything properly. We just finished F2L 2 moves ago, right?

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R U *R'*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R U R' *y R'*

and yes we're starting the OLL. I looked ahead, we should get an easy U perm...


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R U R' y R' *F*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R U R' y R' F *R*



masterofthebass said:


> and yes we're starting the OLL. I looked ahead


Isn't both looking ahead this way and talking about the solve illegal?



masterofthebass said:


> we should get an easy U perm...


Are you sure it'll be an easy U perm and not a hard U perm?


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R U R' y R' F R *U'*

Edit: Oops, better fix that :O .


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2007)

Sry Stefan... I don't think there's official rules for unlimited person solving. 

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R F2 R' F2 R B U2 B' U' B' U B U' R U R' L U2 L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F R U R' y R' F R U' *R'*


----------



## Marcell (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' *F'*

Makes it a bit clearer... Objection?


----------



## FU (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' *R*


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R *L2*



Marcell said:


> Makes it a bit clearer... Objection?



It makes it clearer, but no one should be allowed to start a new line, because that's some kind of communication.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R L2 *U*


----------



## Erik (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R L2 U *F'*


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R L2 U F' *B*


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R L2 U F' B *L2*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R L2 U F' B L2 *S z*

not sure if it's S or S' but you guy know what I mean.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2007)

R2 U' L2 F' D' F B2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 B U L' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B R'

B2 D R2 U' U2 D U R
F2 R' F2 R B U2 B'
U' B' U B U' R U R'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R L2 U F' B L2 S' z *U *

I'm sure everyone was waiting around for this entry so they could do the next one.


----------



## Erik (Dec 17, 2007)

r2 *smacks hands on timer*


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2007)

39 hours, 55 minutes!! Wooo!! Time to go for a new forum record, but we need another scramble first, I will allow the next person here the honours!


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 17, 2007)

Yellow top, green front

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

R2

Dang, this is a really nice scramble...


----------



## pjk (Dec 18, 2007)

Great idea for a topic. We should create a new topic for each new scramble, such as "Team Solving #1", "Team Solving #2", etc. Either way.

*Scramble (yellow top, green front):* D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

*Moves:*
D2 *B*


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2007)

Great idea. His move was R2 btw. 

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B *F'*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' *D*


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D *R*


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2007)

Why not go for the easy X-cross, masterofthebass 

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R *R'*

Dunno why you did R. :/


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' *D*

I hope that's what we're going for ^^


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D *F*

I hope Johannes is here...


----------



## Jacco (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U'


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' *U'*


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' *D'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' *D*


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

??????? or i scrambled wrong, or you scrambled wrong


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

I think you just don't see the short way, and it's so easy and nice that I must insist.


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

I checked with Joels tool:

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D *D'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

gah...

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' *D*

I use an applet, too (I don't even have a real cube with me right now). But I'll stop my resistance now. For the next solve, I suggest the rule that each person is only allowed one move.


----------



## Jack (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D *R'*


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' *U'*

I don't know, maybe stefan just doesn't want to solve the cross....


----------



## Marcell (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' *R*



Erik said:


> I don't know, maybe stefan just doesn't want to solve the cross....



Why, who said we were going with Fridrich?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

Erik said:


> maybe stefan just doesn't want to solve the cross


No, Stefan doesn't just (not just doesn't) want to solve the cross. But the double extended cross. Four moves for the last cross edge and inserting the second pair at the same time and without D turns isn't good?

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R *y R2*


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> ...I hope Johannes is here...


 That should have been a clear hint NOT to solve the cross.

This reminds me of a "multiple" teamsolve where we had 3/4 people and 3 cubes. 1 cube had to be solved using Fridrich, another had to be solved using Petrus and the third had to be solved using Fewest Moves.

Fridrich got solved at a reasonable speed
Petrus eventually got solved, but it took > 100 moves
Fewest Moves never got solved.

In my experience, teamsolving (with random cubers in the team) works best when you use a 4 look last layer


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

"should have been" or "was"? And I did want to solve the cross. I just also wanted to save and insert the pair with two more moves. It's pretty much the one blockbuilding trick I know, and I think it's very nice and everyone should know it.

Btw, why is this thread in the "All non-cube related discussion goes here" forum?

And in my experience, teamsolving works best with a Sune-OLL and a PLL skip (German team did that at RWC2007, so we got second place despite two of us not knowing CFOP and standing next to each other always doing U and U', respectively).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> "should have been" or "was"?


It was (and is) to me and it should have been to everyone.


StefanPochmann said:


> And I did want to solve the cross.


I understand. Most solves actually end up having a solved cross.


StefanPochmann said:


> I just also wanted to save and insert the pair with two more moves. It's pretty much the one blockbuilding trick I know, and I think it's very nice and everyone should know it.


Well, maybe not the corners-first guys and girls?


StefanPochmann said:


> Btw, why is this thread in the "All non-cube related discussion goes here" forum?


No idea. It seems very cube related to me (and not very much discussion)


StefanPochmann said:


> And in my experience, teamsolving works best with a Sune-OLL and a PLL skip (German team did that at RWC2007, so we got second place despite two of us not knowing CFOP and standing next to each other always doing U and U', respectively).


Yes, I share that experience with you and that German team. I am now making it your responsibility to "make it so" for this solve


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > maybe stefan just doesn't want to solve the cross
> ...



aaah like that! Hmm I didn't expect to go for double X-crosses on teamsolves  nice anyway.

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 *R *


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R *U'*



AvGalen said:


> I am now making it your responsibility to "make it so" for this solve


Not enough time. But we could arrive at a Sune-OLL in 11 more moves (and it's easy).


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' *R2*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 *F2*

Not on the way to the Sune, but this is nice, too. In case someone's interested, here's the way to the Sune:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' *R' U' F U' F'*
Then solve the two remaining pairs with three moves each, which one comes first doesn't matter (which I find cute, btw).


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 *R*


----------



## KConny (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R *F2*


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 *U2*


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2*L'*


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' *U'*


----------



## Jacco (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' *L*


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L *U2*


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 *R*


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R *U*


Ah PLL will be a long process lol.


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

What have you been looking at lol? You're just a little bit behind.... I think you missed a page?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2007)

you're right...

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U *R'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' *U*

Come on, we can beat the record!!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U *R*


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R * U' *


----------



## KConny (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' *y R*


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know OLLs. But I can pretty much figure out that it's:

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R *U'*

right?


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate E

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' *R2*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 *x U'*

this is where it gets hard. Try to figure out which E we're using.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' *L*

Hopefully that helps...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2007)

Phil, we could finish this off, with some help from Yu Nakajima!

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L *U*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, sounds good

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U *R*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (yellow top, green front): D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R *U'*

apparently no one else knows this E


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' *r2*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 *U'*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 U' *R*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 U' R *U*

let's go, almost done


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 U' R U *L *


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L *U'*


----------



## Erik (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' *R'* 
who will have the honor?


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble: D' L' R2 D U2 B D' L2 B' F L F2 R B R F' R F L D' B F D U' F2

Moves:
R2 B F' D R R' D F U' U' D' D D' D R' U' R y R2 R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R2 x U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' *U* 


This ones mine! Solved!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

Next One!!

Scramble (red Front, yellow Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
*L2*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (red Front, yellow Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 *D'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

45 hours, 33 minutes, if I'm not mistaken, TOO SLOW!!! We need to get our average down (that one will hopefully be eliminated out of our average as our slowest solve).

Scramble (red Front, yellow Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' *R*


----------



## Marcell (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (red Front, yellow Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R *F'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (red Front, yellow Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' *U*

Woo for finally getting the cross with no pointless moves (although now lets see if we can turn this into a late X-cross!)


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (white front, blue Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U *L'*

Im going for something crazy.


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (white front, blue Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' *R*



> Im going for something crazy.


X-cross + CE pair aligned?


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (white front, blue Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R *U2*

[size=-10]I was hoping for just a U2, instead of that R, but this way works a little different[/size]


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (white front, blue Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 *R'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2007)

Dene said:


> 45 hours, 33 minutes, if I'm not mistaken, TOO SLOW!!!


But at least we somewhat had a short solution. After trivial cancellations, our F2L was 19 moves and LL 23 moves I think.


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2007)

Scramble (white front, blue Top): R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' *L'*

Mission accomplished! (And maybe no-one has noticed, I made the scramble with a green cross now )


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' *U*


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U *F*


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F *U'*

Lol, yea I just noticed you changed the scramble colour, it doesn't really matter though  .


Oooh potential PLL skip coming up!!


----------



## Erik (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' * F' *
wow we are certainly doing a 'CFOP with few moves teamsolve' teamsolve


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' *F'*


----------



## Erik (Dec 19, 2007)

lol a double post!


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' * R *

I was going for R2 at first, but it turns out the LL isn't too nice


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R *U'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' *R2*


----------



## Erik (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 * U *


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U *R*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R *F'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' *U'*


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' * F *


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F *U'*

now the decision is up to the next one


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 19, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' *F'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

the other way would've had a 6 move oll but oh well, this is 9 cancelling 2 so not that bad

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' *U*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U *F*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

uh oh Pedro didn't see the cancellation...

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F *F'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

errr...which cancelation?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

ooooohhhh...right  saw it

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' *U'*

I think it's because I'd do the OLL different, so


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah proabbly, but i still don't think we're on the same page. I'm just going to resist one more time and see if someone knows the same alg as me. if not then meh

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' *U*


----------



## Jack (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U *L*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L *F2*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 *R'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' *F2*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 *L'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' *F2*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 *R*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R *F'*


Woo Easy Perm!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' *U'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' *y2 R2*

I assume this algorithm will suffice?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 *U'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' *R'*

Almost finished! Come on, let's get it done before I go to bed!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' *U'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' *R*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' R *U*


----------



## Marcell (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' R U *R*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R *U *


----------



## Jacco (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U *R*


----------



## Suraimu (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R *U'*


----------



## Jacco (Dec 20, 2007)

R B F2 L R' F' L U2 D R2 B2 D F' B' U2 F' B R B' L2 F2 R' U2 D L2

Moves:
L2 D' R F' U L' R U2 R' L' U F U' F' R U' R2 U R F' U' F U' F' U F F' U' U L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' U' y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' *R*

Done =D

New scramble (yellow top, red front)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

*L'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' *y2 U'*

Let's see how it works this time...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' *F *

By the way, the last one was 4:01 PM yesterday to 11:48 AM today = 19 hours, 47 minutes. A new forum best, right? But not quite so impressive in terms of number of moves.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F *L'*

This could easily become a 47 moves solution.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' *U'*


----------



## Jacco (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' *L*


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L *F2*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 *R'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' *U*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U *R*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R *F*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F *U*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U *F'*


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' *y2*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 *F'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' *L'*

Hopefully someone sees where I'm going with this (the pair ends up being 6 moves rather than 7, and kicks out the FR pair as well).


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' *U2*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 *B'*


I hope that's what you're going for ^^


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

Sh.. what did I do? No idea how to continue this well. Let's try once more.

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' *B*

C'mon, give me an ... (notice the subtle cheating).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B *U*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U *L2*


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 *F*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F *L'*


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' *d*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

didn't really understand why you did that U2, Stefan 

anyway, 

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' *U*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d *R'*

Continuing of off Lt-UnReaL's solution, because Pedro's is the same.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' *U2*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 *R*

Lol this is dangerous, too many people posting at the same time, could get very awkward 


EDIT: Just like that, wooo!


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 *R*

Edit: Agreed!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R *U*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U *R'*

can you "change" a move like that?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

For the record: My cheating was to ask for "an" instead of "a", leaving only L, F or R. Looking at the cube, L seems most likely and that's what I wanted to finish F2L like this and arrive at a Sune:

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2
R' U R F U F'
y2 F' L' *U2 L F2 U' F2 U' F
L' U2 L*

Hmm... question: Is looking ahead like this allowed?


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U *R'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, before we post, we must REFRESH the browser!!

EDIT: For example, when posting this, there was already 3 more just done ^^


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' *U'*

Ah, a sudden lull in activity has resulted in a double post, naughty me!


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' *R*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2007)

Dene said:


> Ok, before we post, we must REFRESH the browser!!


Alternative idea: First we alternatingly make 60 empty posts, then someone posts a scramble in the first, then we fill in our moves by editing our posts.

Alternative alternative idea: Ryan makes an extreme-multi-player version of his applet.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, before we post, we must REFRESH the browser!!
> ...



Ah but then what happens when someone isn't there to edit their post?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2007)

Dene said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



good question


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

Pedro said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Wooo! I'm full of 'em! For example, why is no one continuing??

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R *F*

(Maybe it's because no one wants to be the bearer of bad news... this will not be a fun PLL  )


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, before we post, we must REFRESH the browser!!
> ...



Or we all go here, join #teamsolve, and do this real-time. We've done a few, and it's fun.

We once had this solve: 


> Scramble: U' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' F' R U' B' F D2 U' F2 U' F2 B' R F B2 L F2 L2
> Solution: R2 U2 R' F' L2 F U F' L2 F B' U B U' L U L' U' B U' B' U' R' U R R' F R B' R' F' R B R' U' R B2 u B' U B U' B u' B2 U


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm there now on the irc storm channel, if that's any different from the irchat.tv channel.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F *U*


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U *R*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R *U'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' *R'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' *U*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U *R*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R *U'*

EDIT: Anyone up for a 4x4 one later?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' *R'*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2007)

a 4x4 would be crazy, but I'm game

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' *F'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' *R2*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 *u*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u *R'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' *U*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U *R'*

where is everybody?


----------



## watermelon (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' *U'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' U' *R*

Almost there!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 21, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' U' R *u'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' *R2*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

and...done?


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

Not quite, still 4 more moves :O


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 *y L'*

3 actually  (2 now)


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' *U*

No, it's two more now, it still needs to be placed after the algorithm^^


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

B2 D L' R' F' R2 U R' D2 R2 L' U L' U D2 R2 U D B2 F R' D' R' D' L2

L' y2 U' F L' U' L F2 R' U R F U F' y2 F' L' U2 B' B U L2 F L' d R' U2 R U R' U' R F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U *L*

right...forgot about that


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 22, 2007)

U'

Yay! :d


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone up for 4x4?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

hmmm...not sure...that wil take looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


we probably don't solve the same way...

how would we know what the other person is trying to do?


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 22, 2007)

Team BLD, it is then?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

how do we make team bld?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2007)

Well we plan out how to go about solving the 4x4. I suggest like, white on down, then start doing 2-pair with the LFd edges. Then Fridrich, with parities.


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

32 hours, 58 minutes, we've done better, come on guys!

None of this 4x4x4 talk, we still have 2 more solves before we can get an average of 5!!

New Scramble:
L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

*D*

(I hope you see where I'm going with this)


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D *F*


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F *R'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' *B'*


----------



## sam (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' *D2*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 *L*


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2007)

why is this thread been placed here? I suggest to make it at least some sticky thread, preferably at the competition?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L *L'*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' *B'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' *R2*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' D2 *L*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 *D'*


----------



## joey (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' D2 L *F2*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

Darn, which way do we go now? Sorry for editing my post so slowly. Let's pretend this didn't happen...

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' *R*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

Haha, ok, now we have to clearly independent solves. Continue both?


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 22, 2007)

I suggest we drop the worse continuation.

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R *D'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' *L*


----------



## tim (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L *F2*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 *B'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' *U'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

if we're doing BL, then

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' *U'*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' *B'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

Actually I was hoping for
third pair: B' U B2 L U2 L' B'
fourth pair: U2 L U L'
OLL: R' U' F' U F R

But let's continue...
L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' *U'*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' *B*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B *U'*

DAMN! Just realised that I wrote F instead of F' at the beginning  sorry about that...

well, if we continue as I did, the end can be nice


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' *B'*

Don't be sorry, Pedro, didn't you see the beautiful double extended cross we went through?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheaters! I call DNF on this solve (and on some previous solves also because of talking)

We'll, you will continue anyway


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' *U2*

don't you wanna join us, Arnaud?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 *B2*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 *U*


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Pedro said:


> L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R
> 
> D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' *U2*
> 
> don't you wanna join us, Arnaud?


I would like to, but I don't have a cube with me most of the times.

However I would like to advice you on some guidelines that I think will make this better:

* There should be at least 2 different people between two post by the same people (otherwise you could get something like Erik-Arnaud-Erik-Arnaud-Erik-Etc)
* No talking about things to come
* "Spoilers" and discussion about what should/could have been should be hidden (font color white works pretty good for this)
* (debatable) You cannot take back a move (so no L U U' D)
* (highly debatable) You cannot continue with a move that would give cancellations (so no U U, or U D U)
* You can look-ahead in your mind, but not by turning an actual cube


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

well, you can use this:
http://thearufam.brinkster.net/cube/wrapplet.asp


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U *B*

I'm pretty sure he meant U not u


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R
> 
> D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U *B*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he meant U not u



yep 

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B *U2*


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Pedro said:


> well, you can use this:
> http://thearufam.brinkster.net/cube/wrapplet.asp


 
Good tip, maybe I can use it in the future (next solve)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 *B2*

I've been using that applet all along.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 *R*


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow you guys came along way since last night!

I agree with the rules posted, but we need somehow, to get it somewhere that isn't on some random page where no one will see it again  . I also agree that this thread should be placed somewhere special (perhaps, a new sub-forum could be opened, community games, or something?).

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R *B*


I'm going to take that one to be a capital "r" as well??


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B *R'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' *M*

(yep, that was a capital R  ...)


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M *U'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M *U'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

yay! 

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M U' *M'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M U' M' *U2*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M U' M' U2 *M*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

We can do it Pedro!

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M U' M' U2 M *U'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

L2 B2 L U' R2 D' R' U2 F U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 D L' U2 L R2 F' D2 F' R

D F R' B' D2 L L' B' R2 D' R D' L F2 B' U' U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B2 U B U2 B2 R B R' M U' M' U2 M U' *M'*

Done!


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

Next solve:

Scramble: R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

*R'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

Woohoo! 23 hours 28 minutes

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' *D*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D *B'*


----------



## pjk (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B'* L
*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L *R*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L *R*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R *F*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F *D'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' *U2*


----------



## sam (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 *F*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F *R'*


----------



## sam (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' *U2*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 *R*


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R* F'*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' *F*


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

Great, my first move and it gets un-done. If you don't want me to play with you, just tell me so 

P.S. I was going for (L2 U2 L2 U2 L2). (select to view)


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F * R2 *


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 *U*


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow I have absolutely no idea where you guys are going with this, I think I will keep out for now. When I get back in 7.5 hours I expect you to be up to PLL!!!


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U *R'*

I have a feeling they're going for this.

Hidden: Haha. R F' F R2 would have just been R'


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats' this??!! One move in the past how long??? Following the new rules I can't do anything!!!


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice!

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' *U'*


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 24, 2007)

U'?? I don't get where that's headed!

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' *U2*

(I hope he meant U and I'm not cancelling someone's ingenious plan. ^___^)


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

No, I did mean U'. Anyone...?

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 *U2*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 *L2*

That's my guess.


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks.

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 *F*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F *L2*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 *F'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' *U2*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 *R*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R *U2*

(just found that some of my lower case letter weren't my fault...I just posted this U2 in capital letters, but it appearead as u2 )


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Pedro???

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R u2 *E2*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

This forum indeed does some very stupid and ad hoc things that sometimes ruin the formatting.

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 *L2*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

This is at least the third time Pedro has done this, and I haven't seen it from anybody else. I conclude it's not the forum's fault.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> This is at least the third time Pedro has done this, and I haven't seen it from anybody else. I conclude it's not the forum's fault.



oh, but at least once it was...it just happened on my last U2...


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 *R2*

and happened again ¬¬


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 *F'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' *L'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' *F2*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 *L'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 L' *B*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 L' B *L*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 L' B L *F'*


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 L' B L F' *L'*

And now I'd like to hear from Johannes about how lucky this was.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2007)

wow
32 moves, after cancelations

we almost beat the WR!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

If you stop here, we have a DNF! Damn you!


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

R F' D U R' F R2 D' F' D L' R2 D L2 R U B2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' F2 R'

R' D B' L R F D' U2 F R' U2 R F' F R2 U R' U' U2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 L' B L F' L' *B'*

That was *very* lucky and beautiful, the pieces just fell into the right places. Especially the finish (L2 F' L' F2...), it's usually much more difficult.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

What about the later part, where we solved the last F2L pair and at the same time built a 2x2 square in the LL? That somewhat sounds like you.

Edit: Ok, I have now tried to analyze the solve. Here's my result:

cross: R' D B' L R F D'
first pair: U2 F R' U2 R F'
*pairs 2+3 solved by random magic: F R2 U R' U' L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 R2*
fourth pair with lucky edges: L2 F' L' F L'
corner 3-cycle with easy commutator: L F L' B L F' L' B'

I'd be interested in an explanation of the highlighted part. Except the last four of its moves, those I understand. But its start, I have no idea what that was.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 24, 2007)

Heh, I was just guessing, since it seemed that afterwards, there were really easy cases.


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 24, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> pairs 2+3 solved by random magic: F R2 U R' U' L2 F L2 F' U2 R U2 R2



One option is to solve the FL pair with F L2 F L2 F'. Another is to solve FR with R2 U R' U R U2 R2. These can be combined neatly: *F* R2 U R' U' *L2 F L2 F'* U2 R U2 R2.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

That FL alg alone is scary (but I do understand it now). Why someone would combine the two algs like that is beyond me. How you guys managed to pull this off is a complete mystery to me. I'll keep calling it random magic. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2007)

Pedro said:


> wow
> 32 moves, after cancelations
> 
> we almost beat the WR!





StefanPochmann said:


> If you stop here, we have a DNF! Damn you!



oh...as you said that, I thought it was solved...didn't bother to check...


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm completely with you here Mr. Pochmann. It just appeared out of nowhere, there is no way I could ever think of that lol. As for you guys doing it all while I'm in bed, well Pff!

37 hours, 27 minutes....

First solve: 2395 minutes.
Second solve: 2733 minutes.
Third solve:1187 minutes.
Fourth solve: 1978 minutes.
Fifth solve: 1408 minutes.
Sixth solve: 2247 minutes.

So taking average of 2395+1978+1408+2247 (taking out second and third solves) = 8028/4 =2007 minutes!!! Wow what a co-incidence, right at the end of the year and everything!!! Otherwise, 33 hours, 27 minutes was our average of 6.

Time for a new game, foot solving!! (Na I'm joking!)

Real game, 4x4x4. Scramble: F' b D2 b f d2 U F d r' u' b F L U2 l2 L2 f' R B' D' U R' u' l' B' U2 F' L' b2 B' u2 r' D b2 D' U L2 d b


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 24, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

Please, people prefer multi-slice. 

Scrambling with yellow on top, blue in front with BOY, the front face is:

oror
oywy
grgy
rgoo

I think we should do two-pair (to avoid confusion if we hit crappy cases), white center first, its opposite, and then go around. Fridrich on the 3x3 solve. Ready? I start:

*F*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 24, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F *r'*


----------



## brad711 (Dec 24, 2007)

What is multislice? And are those 4x4 scrambles the same, just with different notation? Is multislice where f really means (F f)?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 24, 2007)

brad711 said:


> Is multislice where f really means (F f)?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' *D*


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't used multi-slice before (nor heard of it until now ). I just quickly got that off JNetCube...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D *U2* (just wanted to make sure we do this efficiently. Someone else can do the obvious)


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 25, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 *B*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 25, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B *r2*


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 *U*


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 25, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 U *B'*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 U B' *r' *


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 26, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 U B' r' *B'*


----------



## watermelon (Dec 26, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 U B' r' B' *R*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 26, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 U B' r' B' R *u*


----------



## qqwref (Dec 27, 2007)

f2 L' r' R' f L' r2 B F2 L D2 B2 D' u2 U' L' r' R D2 u U' B2 f' L' U2 B2 f2 L2 F' D' u' R' D2 u B2 f' r' f L' B'

F r' D U2 B r2 U B' r' B' R u *F'*


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2007)

4x4 takes forever to scramble each time, and at this rate it will take a long time to solve. Why not go back to 3x3?

By the way, this is a brilliant idea for a topic.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think we should have races where there are two topics same scramble and two teams of people


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2007)

Good idea. Lets make some teams. Europeans vs. Americans, so that time zones are equal? Or instead something like Americans vs. Rest of World, or Europeans vs. Rest of World? Or, we can just sign up. We will do teams of 10. Simply sign up your name, and repost. We can start once it all gets filled up.
Team 1:
1. PJK
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Teams 2:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 27, 2007)

Team 1:
1. PJK
2. ExoCorsair
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Teams 2:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 27, 2007)

Team 1:
1. PJK
2. ExoCorsair
3. philkt731
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Teams 2:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

We could either solve it by going in the order written here or do anyone on the team whenever....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 27, 2007)

Team 1:
1. PJK
2. ExoCorsair
3. philkt731
4. Swordsman Kirby
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Teams 2:
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol, it seems we are scrapping the 4x4x4 idea then? This team thing seems suspect. It would definitely need to be similar timezones. What you could do is set up a specific *time* to do team solves (in another thread). Everybody there, some neutral party posts the scramble, and each team has their own thread to solve as fast as possible. If there was some sort of system going, it could be done in less than an hour. (eg, 2 people cross, 4 people F2L, 2 people OLL, 2 people PLL).
Perhaps for now we should just continue to do this teamsolve normally? I'll put up the scramble, randomly from JNetCube:

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

*F2*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 *R'*


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' *D*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2007)

Team 1:
1. PJK
2. ExoCorsair
3. philkt731
4. Swordsman Kirby
5. Pedro
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Teams 2:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2007)

don't you think teams of 5 would be better?


----------



## Jacco (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah lets do teams of 5 and if we get more, then we can have more teams.
Team 1:
1. PJK
2. ExoCorsair
3. philkt731
4. Swordsman Kirby
5. Pedro

Teams 2:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 *D2*


----------



## Jacco (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 *F'*
sorry, I read the D as a D'


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' *L*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L *D2*

Team 1:
1. PJK
2. ExoCorsair
3. philkt731
4. Swordsman Kirby
5. Pedro

Team 2:
1. Lucas
2.
3.
4.
5.

You know, this would be VERY fun on IRC. We could have #team1 and #team2 racing simultaneously!


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 27, 2007)

pjk said:


> 4x4 takes forever to scramble each time


You only need to scramble it once per solve.



pjk said:


> Why not go back to 3x3?


IMO it's getting boring, especially because we seem to use Fridrich over and over again. Going for fewest moves could be much more interesting.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my! Oh joy! A beautiful present from Ryan!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 *U*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U *F*


----------



## Me (Dec 27, 2007)

POP, oh god looks like we'll have to start over
ok, think we saved that piece from flying into the ionosphere..
* U *


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Why not go back to 3x3?
> ...


I am fine with solving with whatever method. However, most people that do the team solve don't know all the methods that you are trying to work, therefore it is nearly impossible to do w/o communication. Fewest moves is good too, but once again, most people won't know where to go since they don't practice it, nor think like you.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2007)

We could try Petrus, that might work....


----------



## Stefan (Dec 27, 2007)

Let's combine the teams idea with the FM/Petrus/whateverjustnotCFOP idea. Two teams, one CFOP solvers, one FM/etc solvers. And the teams should make moves alternatingly, i.e., one team has to wait for the move of the other team.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 28, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U *F2*


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Let's combine the teams idea with the FM/Petrus/whateverjustnotCFOP idea. Two teams, one CFOP solvers, one FM/etc solvers. And the teams should make moves alternatingly, i.e., one team has to wait for the move of the other team.


Ok, lets do it. We should create a new thread though to let this one finish up. I have to go now, but if someone can arrange setups for some different teams, that would be great.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 28, 2007)

i had no idea that this would become so popular  In fact as I was about to post the thread I almost canceled it because I thought it would get 2 answers and then die awkwardly 
anyway, glad you guys enjoy it, i like how its evolving as you get better ideas on how to improve it


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2007)

Woo for Forum Teamsolve!! Completely unique to speedsolving.com!! (I hope  ).


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 28, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 *U2*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 28, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 *F*


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F *U2*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 *F'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' *U*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U *F*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F *U2*

btw, I think I found out why the heck all my moves got lower case...

it has something to do with the bold tags...

if I just put an U2 at the end, without "bolding" (does that exist?) it, it appears normally...

if I then go to edit, select it and press ctrl+b, it makes the U lower case


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 *B*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok we'll do that one first

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B *U*


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U* B'

*Pedro: Yeah, I had the same problem. Not sure what it is. I will look into it.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' *B'*


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B'* U'
*


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' *B*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B *L*


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L *l'*


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' *B'*


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' *l*


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l *U*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U *L'*


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' *U*

I think that I have done this right...


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U *B'*


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 30, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' *U'*


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' *B*


----------



## chue.hsien (Dec 30, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B *U2*


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 30, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 *r*


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r *U*


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 31, 2007)

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U *R'*


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 31, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' *U*


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2007)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U *R
*


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 1, 2008)

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R *U'*


----------



## Pedro (Jan 1, 2008)

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' *R'*


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 1, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' *U*


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 2, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U *R*


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R *U2*


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 2, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 *M*


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 3, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M *B'*


----------



## Pedro (Jan 3, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' *(x' R)*


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 3, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' x' R *D2*


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' x' R D2 *R'*


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 3, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' x' R D2 R' *U*


----------



## Pedro (Jan 3, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' x' R D2 R' U *R*


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 4, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' x' R D2 R' U R *D2*


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2008)

R' D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D B' L2 F D' U2 R' D' F' D2 U' B2 L' D' B R2

F2 R' D D2 D2 F' L D2 U F U F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 B U B' B' U' B L l' B' l U L' U B' U' B U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 M B' x' R D2 R' U R D2 *R2*

Woo! All done


----------



## Tommie (Feb 25, 2009)

F2 again thats what made me get a full cross o.o

anyway now turn the cube that the crossed face will be up if its not

turn it y as a unmodified U abd di L D Li


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2009)

Tommie: fail.

Shall we revive this thread?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

You are charged with epic fail on four counts
I) You bumped a topic that's more than a year old, lol
II) The solve was finished already 
III) It kinda looks like you used "i" for a counterclockwise move there
IV) You can only do one move per post

EDIT: FIVE counts!
V) Cross on top, hahaha


Sure, let's revive the thread ^_^ Here's a scramble, cross on U

U2 F L2 B2 L' D' L2 F' L2 U' B' L B D R' F U' F R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2

*U2*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

*R*


(too short)


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 F L2 B2 L' D' L2 F' L2 U' B' L B D R' F U' F R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2

U2 R *U'*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' *L2*

too short


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 *D*

too short


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D *R'*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' *F'*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' *R'*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' *F*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F *D*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D *B*

haha beat to the punch ;-)

--edit-- added a next move


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' *B2*


I'll go with what David said. So Chris next.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' *B2*

dammit this isnt working, we should agree on an order. Chris Derrick Me? hmm I think chris is gone, so I say Derrick go for now.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 *L*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L *B*

I really hope youre looking ahead


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B *D'*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' *L'*

Sorry was watching TV haha


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B*D*
> 
> Sorry was watching TV haha



lol ok, but I'm gonna go off what Derrick posted since it came first and I liked it more 

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' *B'*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' *D2*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 *B*

now Derrick appears to have left


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B *D'*

VH-ish


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' *L*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L *D2*



David: I didn't leave I accidently got stuck on the first page thinking I made a mistake somewhere and kept waiting for you too post until I eventually realized we were on the next page... DOH!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 *L'*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' *F*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F *D2*

I prefer Mirror Sune but this turns out an equally nice PLL anyway. Since we're down to the boring stuff I think I'm done for the night. Pretty happy with that 24 move F2L


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

Im not posting anything until we have an agreement above me


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 *F'*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' *D'*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' *F*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F *D'*

trying to stick to Derrick's order, before he edited it out


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' *F'*

Now someone do a cube rotation!

I can't go with you. Gotta go to school.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' *D2*

Order doesn't matter anymore, I think it's just me and you now Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 *R'*

This solve rocks btw


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' *D*

Yes it does rock

ps: U perm is SO awkward like this


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D *R'*

For some reason I've always liked this angle, don't know why.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' *D'*

Alllllllllmoooooooooost there


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' *R'*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' R' *D'*

--edit--
aaaack!!! meant D'
:-s


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' R' D' *R'*

Yeah, I was wondering about that Chris


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

aww sad, I was gonna go for M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 in honor of Erik's new WR. I don't really know this angle for Uperm

@chris: its nice because of that D' Derrick managed to post instead of your D, which I was really hoping he'd see.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' R' D' R' *D*

Qqwerf: Yeah I was a little confused by that U'


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' R' D' R' D *R*

PS: you were supposed to do an r2 at the end of the cross


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' R' D' R' D R *D*

ALMOST...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' B' D2 B D' L D2 L' F D2 F' D' F D' F' D2 R' D R' D' R' D' R' D R D *R2*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

yay!

43 HTM.... dang.. that's not half bad for a team solve. In fact it's awesome!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

and yeah just saw it was 43 HTM!
really good


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

Team Woneidewick ftw


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Team Woneidewick ftw



haha hells to the yeah


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 25, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Team Woneidewick ftw
> ...



haha wow... Woneidewick eh?
right on


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> U2 R U' L2 D R' F' R' F D B D' B2 L B D' L' *B'*





qqwref said:


> PS: you were supposed to do an r2 at the end of the cross



I thought about making that one f' to be special but decided against it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> yay!
> 
> 43 HTM.... dang.. that's not half bad for a team solve. In fact it's awesome!



I regret I wasn't around while this was going on to watch it - an awesome job, guys!

And keep in mind that you ended with the fingertrick-friendly U perm; it would have been 41 HTM with a more move-efficient U perm.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

I'm just gonna do the first move...I'll just put two since there's a lot of ways to do a cross, so pick one to start with.

*F'* (lines up pieces)

or

*R'* (puts one of the pieces in place)


----------



## toast (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

*R'* U'


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 25, 2009)

R' U' *B'*


( please note, not B2 for a reason)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' *L*


----------



## Jacco (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L *B'*


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' *L2*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

R' U' L B' L2 *F'*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 *U2*


----------



## Jude (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 *F'*

Edit: I don't understand, Emerson is your move an alternative to KevinK's or did you just forget to put his F' before your U2.. Either way I can't see what the U2 does 

Anyway, if it's the latter, I'll still do the same move (so now it's R' U' B' L B' L2 F' U2 *F'* )


----------



## Jacco (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F'* L*


----------



## Pr3miuM (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L *U'*


EDIT.. sorry replied at the same moment... we did choose the same move though! I also had L.


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I'm just gonna do the first move...I'll just put two since there's a lot of ways to do a cross, so pick one to start with.
> 
> *F'* (lines up pieces)
> 
> ...





*LukeMayn* said:


> ( please note, not B2 for a reason)



No communication!


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' *L'*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' *R*


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U'


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

_U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D_

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' *R'*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' *U2*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 *L'*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2009)

someone should make an online teamsolve simulator

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 *L'*
whoops, someone beat me


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' *U*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> someone should make an online teamsolve simulator
> 
> R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 *L*


look at the moves in the previous post...

EDIT:

_U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D_

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U *L*


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L *R'*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L _R'_ *U* (someone beat me again)


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U *R*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

_U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D_

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R *U*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U *D2*


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 *D'*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

_U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D_

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' *D'*

I guess we're all trying different slots -_-"


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' *U*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> _U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D_
> 
> R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' *D'*
> 
> I guess we're all trying different slots -_-"


I tried RBY


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U *F*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

ok I have no idea whats going on anymore


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, come on! Michael's way to solve the BL slot wasn't that bad.


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 25, 2009)

KevinK said:


> U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D
> 
> R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U *F'*



is this fail or a win i am incapable of seeing?

(or a typo for F?)


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm trying to solve the FL slot now. I would have gone with BL if someone didn't decide to choose a different slot.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

Should we go back to the D2 move?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I'm trying to solve the FL slot now. I would have gone with BL if someone didn't decide to choose a different slot.


 I was trying BL too  it would have been a nice OLL



bamman1108 said:


> Should we go back to the D2 move?


 yes!!!


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to solve the FL slot now. I would have gone with BL if someone didn't decide to choose a different slot.
> ...



So why didn't you stick with the D' from Michael then?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

The best possible decision is to solve the BL slot, assuming we want to do Fridrich. I have absolutely no idea why you would even try to do D2 or F'.


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The best possible decision is to solve the BL slot, assuming we want to do Fridrich. I have absolutely no idea why you would even try to do D2 or F'.



I meant to type F to set up the FL pair.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

tim said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > KevinK said:
> ...


my bad sorry, now I see what he was trying to do...however I found a nice way to get a 9 move LL (PLL skip)


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F *U2*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2009)

are we starting over part of it, or continuing?

EDIT: I guess its kinda too late now, but this is what I would have done: (highlight below)

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U (this is where someone did D2)

...B'U2 B U' B' U' B F U F' U' F U F' R' U' R U R B' R' B U'


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> are we starting over part of it, or continuing?



kevin meant to type F; he corrected his mistake, and we are continuing with FL slot


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 *F'*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' *U2*

Sorry for the typo.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 *F*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F *U*


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U *F'*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' *U2*


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 *L*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L *U'*


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' *L'*


----------



## Jude (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' *U2*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' *U2*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L *L*

P.S. - I'm sick at home so I'm really bored...


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L *U'*

I'm sick too; I've got strep throat. How about you Emerson? I'm not supposed to go to school until I've been on medication for 24 hours... So I'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L'

I'll just stay clear from here, til pll, (i dont know this oll)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' *B'*


----------



## Jacco (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' *U'*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' *B'*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' *R*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 25, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R *B*


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B *R'*


----------



## Mats Valk (Feb 26, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' *B*


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B *U*


----------



## Faz (Feb 27, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B U *R'*


Err...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B U R' *U'*

bumpage


----------



## KevinK (Mar 2, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B U R' U' *U'*

I don't know what alg Michael is using, but mine is probably a lot simpler.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

I was hoping we could actually *finish the solve* by doing two-look OLL, which everyone knows (it's just oppflip + sune). I have no idea what alg you're doing.


----------



## KevinK (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm using anti-sune+T perm.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

You mean T OLL, right? Because T-perm is... a permutation. Just like the name suggests.

Anyway, whatever, I'll play along:

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B U R' U' U' *R*


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B U R' U' U' R *U*

This looks like it isn't getting anywhere.


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 1, 2009)

U D B' R F2 R' L F' R2 U R B' L' D2 B U F2 B' D' F' R2 B' F2 D

R' U' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L U' L' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R U D2 D' D' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 L U' L' B' U' B' R B R' B U R' U' U' R U *F*


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

Who votes we start over?

If, so, use this scramble:

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Who votes we start over?


*raises hand*

_L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'_

U'


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B *R*


----------



## doubleagent3 (Apr 2, 2009)

i know right badmephisto how did u think of dis


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 2, 2009)

Scramble: L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R *U*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U *F2*


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 *U*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U *L'*

I'm so bored!


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' *B*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B *U'*


----------



## Gparker (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U *L2*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 *U'*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' *L'*


----------



## Gparker (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' *U'*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' *L*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L *U*


----------



## Gparker (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U *R'*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' *U'*


----------



## Gparker (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' *R*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R *U2*


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2009)

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=U-_B_R_U_...-_R2_D2_R2_B-_R2_B_D_U2_R-_B-_F2_L_D2_U_L2_F-

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 2, 2009)

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U'


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2009)

_L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'_

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' *U2*


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' *B*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 *R'*
@ Unkown.soul: What?


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' *L*

Cross and 1 f2l pair done! Yay!


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't understand what you guys are doing. I was going for (U' B R U D R' F U' F) XCross, btw. Maybe for the next scramble we could aim for a short and interesting solution, instead of making one dumb move per minute?


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L *U'*


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' *F*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F *U'*


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' *U'*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' *R*


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 2, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> @ Unkown.soul: What?



...
Gah, I thought I posted that earlier


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R'


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' *R*


----------



## jfly (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R * U' *


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' * R'*


----------



## jfly (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' * B *


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' *B*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B *U'* L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' B *B'*


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U' L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' B B' *B*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U L' B *U'* L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' B B' *B*


----------



## Zeroknight (Apr 2, 2009)

I suggest no fmc challange applet, it takes the fun out of it. Also someone please decide what rules we are using and post them in the first post. (most likely a mod...)


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'
> 
> U' B R U F2 U' L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' B B' *B*



I'm going with this one, since I can't figure out why MistArts changed the U to a U'.

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 U' L' B U L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' B B' *R*

Why'd we mess up the cross? Now we have to get it back again...


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

L' R D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D U2 R' B' F2 L D2 U L2 F'

U' B R U F2 *U* L' B *U'* L2 U' L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R U' U2 R' L U' F U' U' R R' R U' R' B B' R *U'*

The solution would be wrong if it's U. And there's another mistake I caught.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2009)

wow this solve is pathetic. 37 moves (6 canceling) and all you have to show is a destroyed half-F2l. And that's just going by Baian's corrected version.

Baian: why are you bothering?

Edit: Devin and I just did one in the chatroom and we solved it in 38 moves.

D' R B' L B' L' F2 L F R' U B2 L2 D B F U2 D F' B2 L2 U' F' B2 D 

2xcross: R U2 R' F R B' R B L D' L' R D B' (14)

F2L plus LL control: R' D R' B l2 U2 R' F' R U2 F U2 F' L' U L (30)

LL: F' U' F U' F' U2 F U' (38)

we worked for that skip.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 2, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> ... U2 F' L' U L (30)
> LL: F' U' F U' F' U2 F U' (38)


... R U R' F' (29)
LL: B' U' B U' B' U2 B U (37)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > ... U2 F' L' U L (30)
> ...



yes I know... Devin was mad about that, it was my fault.


----------

